# Osta-Gain take the week off or something?



## drifterx (Sep 17, 2012)

Made a small order for various waters with them on Thursday and still haven't received any shipping information or payment confirmation. Sent an e-mail two days after, then PM'd a board rep. No replies thusfar. Anyone else?


----------



## drifterx (Sep 17, 2012)

Not a bash thread btw, just actually wondering what's up. I reached out to them before and communication was lightning fast.


----------



## drifterx (Sep 17, 2012)

Bumping this.


----------



## osta-president (Sep 17, 2012)

My sister got married and I just got back in town this morning, all orders have been shipped and tracking # may be in your junk mail folder, so please check your spam settings.


----------



## osta-president (Sep 17, 2012)

drifterx said:


> Made a small order for various waters with them on Thursday and still haven't received any shipping information or payment confirmation. Sent an e-mail two days after, then PM'd a board rep. No replies thusfar. Anyone else?



pm me your order # and I'll give you the tracking information. OR you can always log on to your osta-gain customer account and check the status of your order. The tracking number will always be there if you didn't get it in your email inbox.


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry brother, I just logged on today and seen your PM I just replied back as well.


----------



## drifterx (Sep 17, 2012)

Yea, just got your PM and all is good. You know, if you pay via checkout, it seems like google hijacks the account creation. Regardless, thanks. =)


----------



## Osta-Gain (Sep 17, 2012)

This order has been shipped... Did you have a problem with Google??


----------



## drifterx (Sep 17, 2012)

Yea. No updates on it for some reason. Oh well, so long as it's shipped, I'm cool. Thanks.


----------



## drifterx (Sep 17, 2012)

Actually ended up receiving the order today, but google still has it marked as unshipped.  Not sure what happened, but no confidence issues anymore.


----------



## Osta-Gain (Sep 18, 2012)

drifterx said:


> Actually ended up receiving the order today, but google still has it marked as unshipped.  Not sure what happened, but no confidence issues anymore.



That is because we do not update the shipping on the Google site.. We only update the shipping on our site so the customer can log on to view his status...


----------



## osta-president (Sep 18, 2012)

drifterx said:


> Actually ended up receiving the order today, but google still has it marked as unshipped.  Not sure what happened, but no confidence issues anymore.



You have to log on to the osta-gain site and view your customer account to get a status update, and you can also find your tracking # there.


----------



## osta-president (Sep 18, 2012)

My sister had a beautiful wedding. Thank you guys.


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 18, 2012)

osta-president said:


> My sister had a beautiful wedding. Thank you guys.


----------



## Osta-Gain (Sep 18, 2012)

Just to clear things up, I did not get married this weekend..


----------

